
What Does the Average Cannabis Consumer Look Like? - wslh
http://headset.io/blog/what-does-the-average-cannabis-consumer-look-like
======
xkcd-sucks
That bar at the top of the webpage is really terrible. It fills up the screen
when you zoom in mobile to look at the graphs.

